# Face and Body Foundation_ MAC vs. MUFE???



## PBunnieP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I currently own Studio Fix Fluid but find that it's alittle too -thick- for me right now [esp. for everyday use]. I used to use Select Tint but found that it didn't give me enough coverage. 

I'm looking into MUFE's Face&Body Foundation and also MAC's Face&Body foundation. They both have great ratings on MUA but I'm not sure how they are in terms of texture, finish and skin-friendly-ness. There's quite a difference for between the prices for these products in Canada; MUFE = 41.50/50ml and MAC = 38/120ml

I have combo skin that flakes a little [regardless of how much i exfoliate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





] and acne-prone [though i have conqured 90% of my acne]. 

Thanks in advacne everybody!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been using Mac's face & body foundation and I love it! It's lighter then Studio fix fluid but not as sheer as Select tint. It look so natural and it feels like you have nothing on! I only need a tiny bit to do my whole face with the 187 brush.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 22, 2008)

if you are prone to acne, i swear by MUFE F&B. all MAC foundations broke me out sooo bad and now my skin is so much clearer now that ive been using MUFE for the past year and a half. MUFE F&B also dries to be sweat and waterproof and gives great coverage without feeling like you have anything on. its my HG foundation, and im obsessed with it so much that i have 3 backup bottles, which is severely unnecessary but thats how much i love it. 

i use my NARS primer, MUFE Full Cover as a spot concealor and then use MUFE F&B buffed into the skin with a MAC 187/Sephora Stippling brush and i get flawless airbrushed skin.


----------



## Bey28 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've used both and I think MUFE has a much better finish and wears better over the course of the day. In terms of heaviness I think they're both about the same. MUFE has a weird gel-like consistency but after shaking it up a little it's fine and it applies very easy. MAC's is a little watery and I think it takes more product to get decent coverage. Overall I think MUFE is worth the money bcse you don't use much product. Try it out! HTH


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 1, 2008)

Next time I am at Sephora I think I will pick up a sample of the MUFE Face & Body.  I love their HD foundation.  And my luck with MAC foundations has been a total strike-out, I love my MAC, but I just cannot do the foundations. They just break me out terribly.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Next time I am at Sephora I think I will pick up a sample of the MUFE Face & Body. I love their HD foundation. And my luck with MAC foundations has been a total strike-out, I love my MAC, but I just cannot do the foundations. They just break me out terribly._

 
Yeah I can't use them everyday....I find I can use Studio Fx over another liquid base foundation like my HG Bobbi Brown and I don't break out...


----------



## tismama (Apr 25, 2011)

So i have pretty sensitive skin. I tried the MAC F&B. It has not irritated my skin, which is a plus. It is VERY VERY sheer.  I got this in C3, and the color matches pretty well (for now).  I'll need to go darker with summer coming around, as I'm outside ALL the time. I'll probably get C4.  This isn't going to cover much at all.  I read a good many complaints about the coverage, but this doesn't claim to be full coverage.  My tinted moisturizers cover more than this.  This is liquidy, but it dries quickly.  Has a pretty finish.  I find that my skin doesn't need to be blotted as much with this on, and it REALLY is waterproof.  I wore this in the pool with my daughter and was splashed many times.  It was still on when I got out of the pool (unlike the MAC Studio Moisture Tint which came over with a small splash).  I do want to try the MUFE though.  The thing about MAC you get ALOT of bang for your buck!


----------

